# Need Help in BSNL Broadbrand Setting



## ajay600 (Dec 29, 2011)

I have a BSNL landline + Internet connection
i need to place the phone in the living room and the internet connection in my room....

how can i achieve this ....

right now i have all the cables and junction boxes to connect them within a single room. what else will i need to buy and how do i connect them


----------



## coolpcguy (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Connect BSNL phone and modem in different rooms*

Examine the wire which goes from the phone or modem to the "junction box"( it's actually a splitter). Replace the wires with longer wires and keep it wherever you want.


----------



## reniarahim1 (Dec 30, 2011)

*Re: Connect BSNL phone and modem in different rooms*

yes..extend the wire to the room where u need your internet/phone connection is required from the place where the ADSL splitter is there and you are good to go...

Better use a single wire if you are extending the Modem wire since Cable interconnects will cause signal drops.


----------



## Cilus (Dec 30, 2011)

Continue your discussion here


----------



## Skynaveen (Dec 30, 2011)

Buy a longer wire that will reach your room from the living room. 
Now connect that wire to the splitter and to your modem.
Now use a normal wire and connect the other port of the splitter to the phone.
Here the splitter should be near the phone.

Happy browsing with BSNL Broadband.


----------



## ohm.patel1 (Dec 30, 2011)

The ADSL splitter has three places to fit wire. One wire comes from the main line that splittes into two ,'one goes to the modem and the second goes to the phone. You can extend the telephone line to your living room.


----------

